# Dorado in Südamerika



## Benniundalex (5. Juni 2003)

Servus Jungs, bin ab und zu in Südamerika (Paraguay) und versuche dort natürlich auch so oft es geht zum Angeln zu kommen. 
Letztes Jahr war ich an einem kleinen Bach, so ca. drei bis vier Meter breit unterhalb einer kleineren Staumauer. Ich wollte es auf Dorados versuchen, die gerne an dieser Stelle direkt im weißen Wasser stehen. Schon beim dritten Wurf mit einem Sandra Gummifisch hatte ich einen sehr starken Biss. Sofort nahm der Fisch dreissig Meter Schnur von der Rolle und ich musste ihm, im Bach laufend, folgen. Problematisch war, dass dort die Ufer sehr stark bewachsen sind und praktisch alle zehn Meter eine Kurve kommt.
Nach zehn Minuten hartem Drill konnte ich ihn mit der Hand landen. Der Bursche hatte 15 Pfund. An einer 30er Schnur war es das geilste, was mir bis dato passiert war. Es war der mit Abstand größte Fisch, der je an diesem Gewässer gefangen wurde. Die Leute dort glauben bis Heute, dass ich diesen Fisch in einem Fischladen gekauft habe.

Dorados sind Salmoniden und werden im Regelfall bis zu 20 Pfund schwer. Ich habe zwar auch schon Bilder mit Fischen um die 50 Pfund gesehen, die sind aber so selten wie bei uns ein 50 pfündiger Hecht. Man kann im Regelfall mit Fischen so um die 2 bis 8 Pfund rechnen. Dorados sind viel massiger und bulliger als unsere Salmoniden und in ihrer Kampfkraft nehmen sie es mit Sicherheit mit jedem Lachs auf. Sie sind wunderschön golden (daher der Name Dorado) gezeichnet mit einer feinen schwarzen Längsbänderung. 
Zusätzlich gibt es dort unten noch jede Menge verschiedener Welsarten, die Teilweise auch 70 bis 80 Pfund erreichen können und natürlich die Piranhas, die aber nur in den grossen Flüssen vorkommen und recht harmlos sind (im Gegesatz zu ihren Verwandten im Amazonas). Piranhas können bis zu 4 Pfund erreichen und machen am leichten Gerät viel Spaß.

Gruß, Benni


----------



## grünfüssler (5. Juni 2003)

jo benniundalex.......das mag ja schon sein das dir der fisch im drill sauviel spass gemacht hat..........
nur ist DAS leider keine dorade.
http://www.fishbuster-sportfishing.com/startde.html
guck mal hier unter sportfische nach,da findest du ein foto und eine genaue beschreibung der goldmakrele.
ich weiss net genau was das ist was du da in den händen hast,aber es ist trotzdem saugeil :q :q :q 
gruss...das istverwirrtfussel


----------



## Jirko (5. Juni 2003)

schönes prachttier. habe mal unter fishbase paraguay ne suche gestartet, bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden... #h


----------



## Benniundalex (5. Juni 2003)

Servus Grünfüssler,

dieser Fisch hat natürlich nichts mit einer Goldmakrele zu tun. Dieser Fisch heißt in ganz Südamerika Dorado, lebt im Süßwasser und hat den lateinischen Namen Salminus Maxillosus. Dort unten wird er auch Gold-Tiger oder Tiger der Flüsse genannt. Er ist vor allem dafür bekannt, dass er häufig im Drill aus dem Wasser springt.
Wen´s interessiert: im Buch "Streamerfischen" von W. Schulte wird diese Fischart rel. genau beschrieben. 
So einen Fisch mit der Fliege zu fangen muss der absolute Hammer sein.

Gruß, Benni


----------



## grünfüssler (5. Juni 2003)

aha.......
also wieder mal  nur eine verwechslung namenstechnischer art .........
aber egal wie er heisst .....
er ist gooooil 
gruss...das fängtgoldmakrelenfussel


----------



## Baramundi (5. Juni 2003)

Egal wie das Vieh heißt.....

#r #r #r #r 

Gruß, Bara


----------

